# Grand rapids sidewalk snow removal program



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Just found this. Having a little trouble breaking down the #s. 50 ft of sidewalk is 200spft they are gonna do 100 miles 13 times @ 120k. But none is gonna be shoveled to concrete? Sounds like another scam. Can anyone help me break down the #s. Thanks.https://www.woodtv.com/news/grand-rapids/gr-to-launch-sidewalk-removal-program/


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya. It’s called they aren’t doing it for profit it’s the opposite.

120,000/13/100= $93 per mile probably plowed and salted by a union worker. 

Do you think they’ll use shovels??


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It’s profitable as soon as Pat gets a plow on his raptor. he’ll be doing sidewalks at 60 miles an hour at that speed he’ll make $93 every minute


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Public works or roads departments have a way of undervaluing the actual cost of manning and equipping snow services. Their calculations dont include profit, flub factors, or additional insurance. Their policies are already inplace. Sometimes they release numbers to sway the budget and go to tender. Guess where the tender numbers come in...


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok. Thanks. I called gr engineering department. They are in charge of that kind of stuff. Tried to explain the break down of mumbers and how it seemed so far fetched. They had no idea what i was talking about. But said they would look into it. So i doubt any sidewalks are gonna get shoveled any time soon.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jasburrito said:


> Ok. Thanks. I called gr engineering department. They are in charge of that kind of stuff. Tried to explain the break down of mumbers and how it seemed so far fetched. They had no idea what i was talking about. But said they would look into it. So i doubt any sidewalks are gonna get shoveled any time soon.


Well you are the expert...


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Ya right, I also called Josh Narameres office. (Per article) they also had no idea what i was talking about. I informed them about it per news websites. They too were confused and said they would look into it.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sounds like usual government. Probably call you back in July.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> It's profitable as soon as Pat gets a plow on his raptor. he'll be doing sidewalks at 60 miles an hour at that speed he'll make $93 every minute


I'm using a Bellow plow on it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> Ok. Thanks. I called gr engineering department. They are in charge of that kind of stuff. Tried to explain the break down of mumbers and how it seemed so far fetched. They had no idea what i was talking about. But said they would look into it. So i doubt any sidewalks are gonna get shoveled any time soon.


"mumbers" what the hell is "mumbers", any relationship to lumbers, or oumbers?

What do you use to break down mumbers?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

1olddogtwo said:


> "mumbers" what the hell is "mumbers", any relationship to lumbers, or oumbers?
> 
> What do you use to break down mumbers?


A malculator, of course......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

This one says only $83K.

https://www.mlive.com/news/grand-ra...grand-rapids-sidewalk-snow-removal-pilot.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So now you don't have to shovel your sidewalk Mark!!!!

"It can start now!!!"

I love the reasoning for what sidewalks they picked.

"If you're unemployed we'll shovel your sidewalks"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> So now you don't have to shovel your sidewalk Mark!!!!
> 
> "It can start now!!!"
> 
> ...


I don't live in the chitty of GR.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm just trying to get you to 30000.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm just trying to get you to 30000.....


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm just trying to get you to 30000.....


Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm just trying to get you to 30000.....


That's nice...


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This one says only $83K.
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/grand-ra...grand-rapids-sidewalk-snow-removal-pilot.html


Good find. This is getting interesting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> Good find. This is getting interesting.


No not really


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jasburrito said:


> Good find. This is getting interesting.


Just out of curiosity, what does it matter to you? Lowell isn't even really a 'burb of GR.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I just was trying to figure out the numbers for fun. That link was informative. I like to learn how to bid different jobs. I aslo found this. Which kinda puts in into perspective. https://www.plowsite.com/threads/how-to-price-sidewalks.82282/ ya its ten years old.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> I like to learn how to bid different jobs.


Why, you've said over and over your NOT doing this for money, so what's it matter?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

jasburrito said:


> I just was trying to figure out the numbers for fun. That link was informative. I like to learn how to bid different jobs. I aslo found this. Which kinda puts in into perspective. https://www.plowsite.com/threads/how-to-price-sidewalks.82282/ ya its ten years old.


I wouldn't take any municipal numbers and use for bidding. You are shoveling sideways, they are probably using a $60k machine. Like comparing grapes to watermelons.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> So now you don't have to shovel your sidewalk Mark!!!!
> 
> "It can start now!!!"
> 
> ...


Lol right. If you're unemployed, your lazy ass should shovel the block. If you're low income, EBT covers steak and lobster so it should cover a snow shovel. Elderly is justified.


----------

